# Sick goat



## sabine (Jul 3, 2009)

i have a goat that is looking a bit skinny and she stands with her back end kind of curved in. I got her from a herd of 20 that I bought all together. Can't say I noticed it before. Because I picked all 20 myself. I have just dewormed my herd. I also gave her a vitamin and enzyme oral mix to see if that would help. I give them a grain mix in the morning a bit of hay and then feed there main hay in the evening. They have free acess to minerals and salt. Any idea what is going on with her.
Another ? I have a goat who seem to be coughing a bit and I have notices a runny nose. Do they get colds like us? Can I give her a shot of penpro? Is this contagious?

Thanks in advance
Oh one more ? A herd of 28 goats how many square bales do they eat a day?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Is this the same goat that you have in the other thread? Or a totally new one?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I moved her post to the CSC an she probably didnt realize it.


----------



## sabine (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh thats why I could not find my other post! I thought maybe I did something wrong so I reposted it. So yes same goat Thanks


----------

